# Thinking about selling my car



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I am the proud owner of a 1995 Ford Taurus SHO. I've been thinking about selling it but I am torn. On one hand all it needs are rear brakes (hopefully just pads) and on the other it's old and I need something reliable and more fuel efficient. I've called two salvage yards and they offered me $300. KBB lists it at around $1,300. Any suggestions?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I'd fix the brakes. It's got more miles left in it.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would look at fixing the brakes, assuming there is nothing more than light rust on the rotors. Heavy rusted you are looking at calibers, shoes, rotors. That is probably a $300.00 job.

If the body and interior are pretty good shape, same with engine & transmission, take some time and clean up and ask your 1300.00. Take best cash offer, after all the SHO is family sports car. As you know they are strong runners.

BG


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

What a great car that model was. 24v doc v6, it was quite peppy. To take that car to salvage would be the equivalent of getting kicked in the crouch. If you don't want it any longer I would spend some money to repair the car, clean it up nice and sell it. I did a search and found a few in fair to good condition selling online between $2,800 and $3,200.


----------

